# Good Skin Habits List



## shivs (Jan 30, 2007)

If you could make a list, and write down all the things you can do for your skin to improve it, what would YOUR list look like?

Heres Mine:

Not wash my face as much

Not touch my face as much

change my pillowcase

consume more vitamin C


----------



## Dubsbelle (Jan 30, 2007)

Great post!

Mine would probably consist of the following:

1) DRINK at least 8 glasses of water a day

2) Moisturize every night

3) Change pillowcase 1x a week

4) visit derm at least 2x/month


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 30, 2007)

oooh, i want to know everyone's good skin secrets. here are mine:

1) remove makeup every night before bed

2) be gentle with your skin

3) moisturize moisturize moisturize

4) exfoliate

5) change face towel often


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 30, 2007)

Exfoliate! and wash face every night.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 30, 2007)

exfoliate

dont use everything on your face


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 31, 2007)

Adhere more closely to my nighttime skincare routine

Apply products not only to my face, but to my neck and chest as well


----------



## Shanelle (Jan 31, 2007)

My skin has been so bad lately so I started drinking atleast 2 glasses of strong brewed green tea [no sugar] a day and a hot glass of water with lots of lemon when I wake up in the mornings and before I go to bed. Plus taking 2 vitamin C tablets everday.

So far it's been doing wonders.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 31, 2007)

drink water

use natural products

wash face in morning and night


----------



## SwtValina (Jan 31, 2007)

Not lean my hand on my face.

Drink more water.

Blot excess oil during the day with blotting paper


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 31, 2007)

wash twice a day

moisturize twice a day

pick only when theres a brain forming


----------



## funkykitten (Jan 31, 2007)

Drink 8 glasses of water a day (best to just sip a two litre bottle)

Exfoliate regularly

Moisturise twice a day

Cut down on the cocktails!


----------



## katrosier (Jan 31, 2007)

Wear sunscreen


----------



## beautynista (Jan 31, 2007)

- Not get lazy with sunscreen application

- Not touch my face

- Exercise and drink lots of water (it does wonders for my skin)


----------



## magosienne (Jan 31, 2007)

-drink more water everyday

-eat more fruits

-wash my face every night

-stop touching the few acne red spots on my chin i can't make disappear


----------



## la_moni (Feb 1, 2007)

wash my face every morning

put lotion on my face after washing it

drink water

i try not to eat nuts cause i break out (sounds funny, not to eat nuts)


----------



## michal_cohen (Feb 1, 2007)

drink a lot of water

give up on caffein

wash it every morning and night

use musk once a week


----------



## Xexuxa (Feb 1, 2007)

1) Don't pick at at zits!

2) Exercise! for my skin and so I don't turn into Fatty Mcfat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon101 (Feb 1, 2007)

Exercise

Drink water

Become a teetotaler

Avoid red meat or cut down

Consume healthy fats


----------



## kchan99 (Feb 4, 2007)

How would going to the derm twice a month help?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 4, 2007)

Exfoliate more often.

Be consistent when taking flaxseed &amp; cod liver oil... and that's about it.


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 4, 2007)

1. Since I had skin cancer surgery on my face about 4-5 months ago, I need to be more diligent about using sunscreen and I need to buy and WEAR a hat to help protect my face. I guess this won't improve my skin but it will hopefully help protect me.

2. Drink more water.

3. Learn more about cosmetic ingredients so I can be a better consumer. Buy stuff that will really benefit my skin.

4. Exercise more.


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

Excellent thread! I'll drink more water, get regular facials, eat more fruit and veggies, get proper rest.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 5, 2007)

Drink more water

Don't go to bed without washing face

Exercise


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 5, 2007)

Remove all dirt/makeup before bed time.

Give makeup a rest on weekends, or days I'm not going out.

Not touching my face with hands often.

Exfoliate or use acne cream.

I should change my pillowcase more often now.

&amp; take some more vitamin in, including water.


----------



## _withoutYou (Feb 5, 2007)

- get at least 8 hours of sleep each night

- moisturize

- use good products that have glycolic acid in them to unclog pores

- drink lots of water

- eat lots of veggetables

- stay away from breads/sugary foods

- follow your routine everyday


----------



## Kathy (Feb 5, 2007)

Drink more water

Wash my makeup off my face EVERY night

Those are my 2 biggies!


----------



## devetta (Feb 5, 2007)

My list

Eat healthy all the time

drink lots of water

use a humidifier at night

remove makeup at night


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 6, 2007)

ok here is my list

1-Drin lots and lots of water !!

2-Eat lots of fruits !!

3-Stay away from chocolate !!

4-wash my face twice aday !!

5- Exercise

6- moisturize


----------



## sweeti3gal (Feb 6, 2007)

1. drink more water

2. try not to wear foundation

3. moisturize every morning and night


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2007)

take my vitamins

drink my water

be kind to the skin around my eyes

sweat more - my skin looks great after a good run!


----------



## Christmaself55 (Jul 15, 2007)

My list would be

1) Wash face very well in the morning and in the night before bed

2) Drink lots of water

3) Use as many oil blotting papers as necessary

4) Clean Pillow Case

5) Use a face mask everday other day

6) Make sure to wear sunscreen before makeup, unless the makeup has it in it

7) Moisterize face in the morning and nightime

I know a lot of steps. But you know if you work out a routine that works for you, stick byt it because once it changes, you'll notive the difference. It's just making what works best for you second nature.


----------



## lisaveta (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't pick! Especially if you have long nails, as I always do.

Be RELIGIOUS with sunscreen, I think the sun is what cause most wrinkles.

Eat healthfully.


----------



## monniej (Jul 19, 2007)

great thread!

1. drink water

2. take a supplement

3. wash face twice daily

4. exfoliate regularly

5. use a eye cream/gel regularly

6. use a great oil free moisturizer daily

7. remember to use sunblock every day!


----------



## dijedi (Jul 20, 2007)

drink enough water

exercise regularly

use moisturizer daily

use night cream daily

use eye cream daily

use sunscreen whenever you go out during the day

exfoliate once a week

clean your face before you go to bed


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 20, 2007)

Wash my face 2x a day. One in the morning and one afternoon to take off the makeup. Change pillowcases. Drink lots of water.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 20, 2007)

Sunscreen and water is the big one for me.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 20, 2007)

Ohh~ Awesome thread.

: Water, water, water

: Moisturize

: Exfoliate

: No touching of the face

: Cleanse &amp; Rinse morning and night (regardless of how tired I may feel...)

: Read up more on skincare/ products, and what my skin needs to be healthy

: Wash pillow cases weekly, if not less

: Sunscreen

: Fruits and Veggies

: Enough rest

: Giving myself a nice treat to a steam facial every now and again

-etc.


----------



## nancynds (Jul 21, 2007)

-exfoliation

-consume less caffeine ie: chocolate, coffee, soda

-dont touch face or cause a lot of irritation

-ALWAYS wear sunscreen ALWAYS even on winter days


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 21, 2007)

enough sleep ~ water~*sleep be4 1130* 2 times a day washing your face. do not use too much product on your face *less if more* use towel to exfoliate everyday to keep yourself from harsh scrub

i have been doing these fo a while and i havent had a single pimple but still i have to deal with the few acne scars i have left be4 i start this routine~*cry*

but skin allergy we cant help that we have to see a dr or live in a allergens-free environment


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Jul 22, 2007)

Eat cherry tomatoes they are good for the skin

Get enough sleep

Drink lots of water - 60oz

Take vitamins

Moisturize


----------



## Sleeptime (Jul 26, 2007)

Drink lots of water

Moisturize! Dry spots on both face and body (and neck!)

Drink unsweetened green tea

Eat more vegetables, less meat and processed food


----------



## Rubiez (Jul 28, 2007)

1. Drink more water.

2. Get more sleep. ie STOP staying up so late looking at makeup/beauty...and watching dramas xD.

3. Eat more fruits.

4. Exercize more.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 28, 2007)

1st of all....

Eat food!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not anorexic, but I don't have a huge variety of food that I like. During the week I eat pizza, McD's fries, ice cream, and drink water. That's all I really eat. I usually eat 2 slices of pizza a day and whatever else I crave. Then if I have $ I'll buy junk food or go through the drive-thru's. I'm just too picky!

ok, moving on.... if I do happen to start eating more, I will definately start to work out so that I can stay at a steady weight.

Next, sleep!!! I'm too sore all the time, I need more sleep.

Moisturize more! I already do at least twice a day, but I feel my skin is still too dry from my Oxy pads.

That's all I can think of. Except buy makeup that won't kill my skin. I still don't know what to use. I already drink lots of water, that's probably why I'm never hungry. :kopfkratz:


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 29, 2007)

The most important thing for me is right now:

*** Actually *stick to a routine *and don't give it up after a few days.

I have a hard time trying to stick to a (new) routine.

Example; try new fish oil pills..... after a few days I maybe get a breakout and I suspect it's the new cream or/and the new pills or/and makeup. I am just not sure and afraid I get more breakouts. And maybe it's just the stress :tocktock:

Oow and two more things:

*** Try to be more relaxed and not stress to much over things

*** Not focus on my skin to much, just let it be.


----------

